# Khorium Vorkommen?



## exec85 (1. August 2008)

Hi,

ich bi8n z.Z. dabei mir die mats für "Bote des Sturms" zusammen zu farmen. Jeder der dies schonmal gemacht hat weis glau' ich wie langwierig dies sein kann, vorrausgesetzt man kauft nicht allemats im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jedenfalls ein riesiges Problem mit Khoriumvokommen da ich gestern in ca. ner Stunde nur 2 Vorkommen gefunden. 

Gibt es irgendwo ne Stelle / Gebiet wo man relativ häufig auf Khorium stößt? 
Ich möchte keine genauen Koordinaten, nur kleine Tips wo ich da am besten suchen muss. Ich weis ja wie verschwiegen da die "Kumpel" sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und Greets


----------



## Occasus (1. August 2008)

im nethersturm findest du viele. im norden bei einer manaschmiede ist eine höhle, da sind öfters welche drinnen


----------



## HugoBoss24 (1. August 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bi8n z.Z. dabei mir die mats für "Bote des Sturms" zusammen zu farmen. Jeder der dies schonmal gemacht hat weis glau' ich wie langwierig dies sein kann, vorrausgesetzt man kauft nicht allemats im AH
> 
> ...



naja wenn sie nichts geändert haben gibt es auch pro gebiet immer nur 2 vorkommen gleichzeitig an verschiedenen stellen mit ner respawnzeit von 15 minuten.
korigiert mich bitte wenn ich hier falsch liege. (wenn möglich mit quelle)


----------



## Apadia (1. August 2008)

khorium kann überall da erscheinen wo sonst adamantit rumsteht
ich hab auch den eindruck als wenn es in Höhlen etwas öfter erscheinen kann, da ich das meiste dort abgebaut habe.

mein normaler Rundflug geht von shat über die wälder nach schattenmondtal ,dann über allerias Feste nach nagrant.
das dauert je nach ervorkommen und tageszeit ca 30 -45 min und da sind meistens auch nur 2-3 Koriumvorkommen bei

nagrand ist dabei immer das beste erzgebiet für mich
dort in den vielen höhlen findet man fast immer 1-2 Erzvorkommen die man schon beim drüberfliegen auf der karte sieht.
und man sieht auch ob es sich lohnt reinzugehen, pech nur wenn gerade ein schurke oder druide unterwegs ist, denn dann kanns passieren das man sich durch die höhle prügelt und man trotzdem nichts mehr findet ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Apadia schrieb:


> khorium kann überall da erscheinen wo sonst adamantit rumsteht
> ich hab auch den eindruck als wenn es in Höhlen etwas öfter erscheinen kann, da ich das meiste dort abgebaut habe.


Khorium kann es überall geben, auch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, wo es sonst nur Teufelseisenerz gibt. Khorium hat halt Random-Spawnpunkte. Und genau so, wie in den niedrigen Gebieten bei Silber, Gold und Echtsilber ist, findet man es, wie schon erwähnt wurde, am häfigsten in Höhlen. 
Aber es stimmt schon so wie HugoBoss es schon erwähnt hat, dass immer nur eine begrenzte Zahl gibt, wo gleichzeitig pro Gebiet die Khoriumvorkommen zu finden sind. Das ist bei anderen Sachen wie z.B. der gute alte Deviatfisch aus dem Brachland auch so, wo max. fünf Spawnpunkte (Fischschwärme) gleichzeitig im gesamten Brachland gibt.


----------



## STL (9. August 2008)

als erfahrener Bergbauer kann ich dir eins sagen:

Khorium farmen ist schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist so unglaublich weit verteilt und, wie schon gesagt wurde, rndspawn, da suchst du dich tot! Im Nether und im Schattenmond habe ich zwar das Gefühl, dass die da öfter respawnen als auf hölle oder in nagrand, aber das is glaube ich nur gefühl.. Inzwischen bin ich dazu übergegangen sog. farmabende einzulegen an denen ich den ganzen abend nix anderes mache als meine runden über hölle->zangar->Scahtten->Nagrand->shergrat->Nether zu drehen und dort alle erze zu sammeln die ich finde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt allerwei bisserl khorium mit rum.. und der rest wird sondiert oder verscherbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dagonzo: Deviatfische nur in Schwärmen cO Ich hock mich einfach an den einen Tümpel kurz nach dem Eingang von der Höhle, angel da, lass mein Pet auf "agressiv" sein Spaß haben und zieh da einen stack nachm anderen raus... ^^ nix mit schwärmen cO (oder habe ich da was verpasst?)


----------



## Kerandos (12. August 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach farmt sich Khorium am Besten im AH. Sicher, ist teuer, aber ich sammel lieber ein paar Stacks Teufelseisen und Adamantit, vertick die und kauf mir das Khorium vom Erlös als dass ich danach suche. Teufelseisen und Adamantit ist berechenbarer als Khorium, was sehr selten ist, man findet es hin und wieder und wenn man danach explizit sucht, das spürt es und dann wirds gleich noch seltener... :-) 

LG Kerandos


----------

